# BEL x ?



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

ok so out of interest what would be best female combination to breed with him to get what?


----------



## Alway's Royals & Leo's (May 18, 2009)

*.*

What genes do your bel carry?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

genetics for the blue eyed, or do you mean black eyed ???


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

As above, BEL is a bit generic, BluEL or BlkEL. If BluEL, what is it made from?


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

I..................VERY SADLY LOL............don't own him. he's a black eyed white. was just curious as he will be up for sale along with some others.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

It'd go lovely with my Super Pastel to make all Fireflies


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

well he will probably be for sale from mine this week on behalf of a friend.....oh i so wish i had the cash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

stunning, aint they...


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

alan1 said:


> image
> 
> stunning, aint they...


that's cruelty to me!!!! lol will be even worse when i see this boy i'm on about in the flesh knowing he's for sale lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

palomine said:


> will be even worse when i see this boy i'm on about in the flesh knowing he's for sale lol


you say its "a mate" that'll be selling him !?!
surely he'll do you a payment plan ???


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

he would but i'd be overstretching myself....a poorly single parent you know!! lol


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

swap for your rosy's?
(only saying that as I didn't win the bloody lottery again...lol)


----------

